# Citizenship for El Bebe...



## jimkennedy (Jul 19, 2010)

El Bebe isn't even born yet (expected in July, woo!). Both myself and his/her mother are Irish citizens. Anyone have any experiences or advice about declaring citizenship? Irish, Spanish, dual? Own passport or added to ours? Can I book Ryanair flights for us parents now and add the baby afterwards? Travel documents are a little tricky without a date of birth or a name. 

Babies are complicated...

Jim.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jimkennedy said:


> El Bebe isn't even born yet (expected in July, woo!). Both myself and his/her mother are Irish citizens. Anyone have any experiences or advice about declaring citizenship? Irish, Spanish, dual? Own passport or added to ours? Can I book Ryanair flights for us parents now and add the baby afterwards? Travel documents are a little tricky without a date of birth or a name.
> 
> Babies are complicated...
> 
> Jim.


afaik babies have to have their own passports now - I'm sure even when we got my now nearly 12 year old her first passport at 2 months of age there was no alternative - although that was british not irish


and if you think babies are complicated - wait til s/he hits puberty


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jimkennedy said:


> El Bebe isn't even born yet (expected in July, woo!). Both myself and his/her mother are Irish citizens. Anyone have any experiences or advice about declaring citizenship? Irish, Spanish, dual? Own passport or added to ours? Can I book Ryanair flights for us parents now and add the baby afterwards? Travel documents are a little tricky without a date of birth or a name.
> 
> Babies are complicated...
> 
> Jim.


I dont know about Ryanair's policy - you should check with them direct, dont think you'll be able to sneak him on as hand luggage though lol. A passport will be necessary in Spain though for ID purposes, my son got his when he was 3 months old - I had to hold his head up lol. There has been a discussion about citizenship on here before - search the forum - but if neither of the parents are Spanish, I think you have to wait till the child is 18 and then they decide. I am not sure if there is a dual agreement with Ireland, I only know that there isnt with the UK. So it is a big decision to make anyway but maybe you should contact your passport office for further advice.


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

jimkennedy said:


> El Bebe isn't even born yet (expected in July, woo!). Both myself and his/her mother are Irish citizens. Anyone have any experiences or advice about declaring citizenship? Irish, Spanish, dual? Own passport or added to ours? Can I book Ryanair flights for us parents now and add the baby afterwards? Travel documents are a little tricky without a date of birth or a name.
> 
> Babies are complicated...
> 
> Jim.


Hiya Jim,

Im irish, my husband is spanish my kids have spanish passports. You can only get them a spanish passport if one of the parents is spanish. My kids then when theyre older can decide what they want to be as they actually chose 3 passports (i was born in belfast so can have british, irish or spanish). The irish one will cost ya, this was one of the reasons why I got my 2 spanish passports irish ones are 60€ i think and the spanish are 25€ plus you can go and get them in the same day.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hmmm. I wrote about this on the forum before and was wrong. If both parents are not Spanish, even if the baby is born in Spain it/he /she (??!) will not get Spanish nationality. It's blood not land that creates the ties. 
Unless you're from a country with a special agreement with Spain like some South American countries


----------

